# Vintage ProFlex Mountain Bike For Sale



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2012)

If anyone is interested in Mint New Old Stock Vintage ProFlex Mountain bikes I know of a few for sale. The elastomers have already been updated to the newer type that don't become hard and melt. Shipping is available. Call 989-792-8121 if interested in one or more of these NOS Vintage ProFlex bikes.


----------



## billnuke1 (Jun 30, 2012)

*I've got one!*

How much for them? I just got one in a group buy! Not perfect, but mostly there! Any idea of general value?
Thanks, Bill


----------



## JOEL (Jun 30, 2012)

Who sells the elastomer kits?


----------



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2012)

These ProFlex bikes don't belong to me. For any questions regarding value or elastomer kits please call the phone number in the first post.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW..... it's a freaking museum!  NICE!


----------



## Rambler (Jul 1, 2012)

BrentP said:


> WOW..... it's a freaking museum!  NICE!




You are right about the Museum comment. If you are looking for a vintage mountain bike, maybe even road bike, this is the place to go. He has some vintage bikes and parts for sale. I think he may even have a high end Ross Mt. McKinley NOS still in the box if it hasn't sold yet. Cleaning out a warehouse has uncovered a few classics.


----------



## cycling junkie (Oct 11, 2016)

elastomers  suspension fork parts . net


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 11, 2016)

cycling junkie said:


> elastomers  suspension fork parts . net



two thousand twelve . net


----------

